# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Euxiphipops navarchus

## Julio Macieira

_

Euxiphipops navarchus_

----------


## Pedro Azevedo



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

ALIMENTAÇÃO:dieta variada incluindo algas
TAMANHO MÁXIMO:25 cm
AQUÁRIO RECOMENDADO (MINIMO):400 litros
DIFICULDADE DE MANUTENÇÃO (1=fácil a 5=muito dificil):3
REEF SAFE(1=sim /2=não/3=com cuidado,depende do individuo):3
AGRESSIVIDADE INTRA-FAMILIA (1=manter isolado/2=casal/3=grupo/4=com cuidado):4
AGRESSIVIDADE INTRA-ESPÉCIE (1=manter isolado/2=casal/3=grupo):1

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Adquiri há uma semana um belo exemplar desta especie,ainda está na fase de aprender a comer,mas já come tudo o que vê os outros comer.
Acham que é possivel manter um narvachus com um eiblie e um bicolor juntos num aqua de 430 litros?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Adquiri há uma semana um belo exemplar desta especie,ainda está na fase de aprender a comer,mas já come tudo o que vê os outros comer.
> Acham que é possivel manter um narvachus com um eiblie e um bicolor juntos num aqua de 430 litros?


 :Olá: Viva Pedro
Isso é uma questão que não se pode responder com toda a certeza porque tal como nas pessoas, nos peixes também se regista variação de temperamentos numa mesma espécie, mas o que te posso dizer é de que já tive um Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) navarchus, um Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) xanthometapon e um Centropyge loriculus a viverem juntos sem problemas num sistema onde também albergava Cynarinas e Scolymias. Actualmente, e estou a escrever em frente do meu sistema (deitado na chaise longue para relaxar as costas.... :Coradoeolhos: ) tenho um Pigoplythes diacanthus (em terceira mão e já cá vive há quase um ano), um Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) xanthometapon (que veio da Amblard, empresa certificada Mac), um Centropyge loriculus já com um ano e meio, um Centropyge argi com quase um ano, um Centropyge acanthops já com um ano e meio e um Centropyge multispinis já com um ano e pouco, e estão ali todos tranquilos, volta meia vão comer a esponja natural que está presa em três molas....(não são só os Zanclus que são espongívoros)....é viável mas vai depender do temperamento dos peixes que tens, dos que queres colocar, da forma como o fazes. Eu costumo colocar sempre todas as novidades à luz do luar artificial, para que vejam e sejam vistos em ambiente tranquilo, calmo....e resulta bem, ajuda muito. O refúgio é também outra possibilidade para acalmar quem chega, aclimatar, fortalecer e depois junta-se à "marabunta" à luz do luar.
O meu sistema tem 500 litros mais 100 litros na caixa depuradora e 40 litros no refúgio.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

O meu bicolor tem quatro anos e o eible dois e dão-se bem excepto ao almoço e ao jantar :yb624:  
Achas que devo por o narvachus com eles lá,ou devo tirar os centropyges durante uma semana e depois por os três ao mesmo tempo?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O meu bicolor tem quatro anos e o eible dois e dão-se bem excepto ao almoço e ao jantar 
> Achas que devo por o narvachus com eles lá,ou devo tirar os centropyges durante uma semana e depois por os três ao mesmo tempo?


 :Olá: Viva Pedro
Para responder a isso com segurança, teria de conhecer os peixes, observar como se comportam. Mesmo assim e à distância, o Pomacanthus (Eeuxiphipops) navarchus a menos que seja do tamanho dos Centropyge, não deverá ser incomodado porque é mais corpulento, e se consegues retirar os Centropyge também consegues retirar o Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) navarchus, por isso e desde que possas ficar a vigiar, penso que poderás lá colocar o novo peixe. Se tudo correr bem, é capaz de haver um "chega para lá" e um ou outro "mas quem és tu" e a coisa deve ficar resolvida nos espaço de 2 a 5 dias com a "marabunta" a "re-arrumar-se" toda para também caber o novo peixe e a entender-se toda.
Pelo que escreves então ainda não juntas-te os peixes mas já tens o Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) navarchus a viver com outros peixes uma vez que nos dizes estar o mesmo a aprender e comer já de tudo que vê os outros a comer. Se assim for, aproveita para o fortalecer e melhor aclimatar antes de o juntares aos Centropyge porque isso melhorará as possibilidades.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Presentemente o narvachus esta num de 300 l onde não tem nenhum anjo.
quando chegou esteve dois dias no refugio e não consegui que ele comesse,resolvi muda-lo para o principal onde só o xanthurus o incomodou na primeira hora.O veliferum e o hepatus não lhe ligaram nenhuma.
Foi aqui que ele começou a comer talvez por vêr os outros.
Não o puz logo no aqua que tem os centropyges por que o vou mudar de 200 l para 430 l e assim só quando o novo aqua estabilizar é que o ponho lá.
Vou esperar que ele fique maior que os centropyges para os juntar.
Noto que o narvachus tem um comportamento muito mais calmo que os centropyges pois quando me chego ao aqua ele vem ter comigo devagar para inspeccionar so fugindo se eu fizer um movimento brusco.São peixes extraordinarios que me fazem lembrar os grande ciclideos de agua doce embora muito mais bonitos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Presentemente o narvachus esta num de 300 l onde não tem nenhum anjo.
> quando chegou esteve dois dias no refugio e não consegui que ele comesse,resolvi muda-lo para o principal onde só o xanthurus o incomodou na primeira hora.O veliferum e o hepatus não lhe ligaram nenhuma.
> Foi aqui que ele começou a comer talvez por vêr os outros.
> Não o puz logo no aqua que tem os centropyges por que o vou mudar de 200 l para 430 l e assim só quando o novo aqua estabilizar é que o ponho lá.
> Vou esperar que ele fique maior que os centropyges para os juntar.
> Noto que o narvachus tem um comportamento muito mais calmo que os centropyges pois quando me chego ao aqua ele vem ter comigo devagar para inspeccionar so fugindo se eu fizer um movimento brusco.São peixes extraordinarios que me fazem lembrar os grande ciclideos de agua doce embora muito mais bonitos.


 :Olá: Viva Pedro
Agora já percebi. Esperar que fique maior e mais confiante e fortalecido é um excelente abordagem. 
Os Pomacanthus são de facto peixes com grande personalidade, carisma. Gosto particularmente de observar o meu Pomacanthus (Euxiphipops) a olhar com aqueles olhos ao mesmo tempo grandes, doces e penetrantes rodeados do azul e laranja intensos da mascara facial.

Já agora uma sugestão alimentar que muito apreciam, Pomacanthus e Centropyges e o resto da "marabunta", "marcha tudo"



adoram particularmente Formula Two à base de algas e com alho. O Angel Formula tem esponja e caso não consigas esponja natural será uma alternativa. Os cubos são tipo gelatina consistente que deixo descongelar ao ar e depois corto em pedaços mais pequenos e dou. O PrimeReef é um alimento macio e muito apreciado. Fica a sugestão

Caso queiras dar esponja natural, vê o meu tópico do Zanclus para veres como é, como se apresenta e é dada fresca havendo apenas o cuidado de limpar pelo maior caso traga tubos de vermes tubiculas ou cracas.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, ppl.

Alguem tem E. Navarchus, com tridacnas?
Pois eu no proximo sistema, queria incluir um, e ainda assim vi(na net) que ele 'adora' as tridacnas.
Alguem me pode ajudar?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Hoje dei-lhe pela primeira vês comida seca "Reef veggie fx" da dainichi que ele comeu bem.As outras comidas que ele já comeu :artemia,krill pacifica,mistura tropical com ovas,larva vermelha tudo congelado e tambem Sea veggies da two little fishies(come mal)e nori preso numa mola.
De todas as vezes fiquei com a sensação de que ele provou as comidas por ver os outros peixes comer porque na natureza não é normal ele comer na coluna de agua.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
O Narvachus foi sexta feira para o novo aqua depois das luzes apagarem.Assim que chegou foi corrido pelo eiblie da "cama" dele escondeu-se e só o vi no dia seguinte a passear no aqua como se lá vivesse há muito tempo,não houve problema com peixe nenhum e correu muito melhor do que eu pensava.

----------

